# Meg and Molly AGAIN :)



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Ok so I have changed my mind again and think they may be pregnant... They would be due around 8th dec ... Both have gone squishy around ligaments (I think - first timer) they are only 11 months old. Not much of udder yet but in the last week or so both have gotten bigger. Meg is biggest (she is also dominant one) and she won't let me touch her near her tummy at all and when I try she butts Molly in the tummy. Molly is still affectionate to me and not as big around tummy. Both are lying around a lot more in random places, but both still pretty active when they want to be. This is Meg 































This is Molly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No way to tell with those pictures. We need close up pictures of their lady parts and udder in one photo.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Neither look pregnant to me if they're due in six days.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh well  I will try and get better pics this evening


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

This meg ... Molly wouldn't lift her tail :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She doesn't look pregnant but it is best to draw blood and send it in to Biotracking. Pooch test is really only a guess and can be wrong.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm just going to wait it out - keep an eye on her and see what happens. Because she is so young I'm worried that she may not be showing the typical signs and then if she kids and I'm not prepared I'm worried there might be complications cause she is so young. She used to be very affectionate but recently if I try to touch her mid section at all she tries to butt me or her sister Molly??


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

So this morning I was watching Meg just standing there when all of a sudden she seemed have this huge movement through her belly and hips - her whole body sort of bulged to her left and her hips followed and she turned to look at her middle. It has happened a couple of times. She seems ok the rest of he time, eating and walking with her sister, but I also thing her tail looks a bit diiffernt instead of being up like normal it is mostly down or straight out and I think there is a bit of a hollow near where her ligaments would be - I can't feel for ligament change cause she won't let me touch her there  she has no udder and no discharge or anything, and she is only 11 months old - could this be labour starting? I've never seen her move her body like that before!


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

She was also gently pawing the ground around the same time


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

With that udder development, if she is pregnant, you have at least another 2 months left to wait. Here is a picture of the udder development you would expect to see on a first freshener at 3 months pregnant.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

No chance she is due in 2 months mths ... It is this week or so or not at all  I have read that some does don't develop udder until they kid?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They will usually have more of an udder than that though, even if they don't fill until after they kid there is still all the mammary tissue that is supposed to be mad. She doesn't look like she has made very much mammary tissue at all. So if she was due on the 8th, three days ago, I would say she is not pregnant. Her pooch doesn't look like she is either.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Just to give you an example, this is one of my does who didn't fill until she was in labor. 1st pic is 8 days before she kidded, 2nd pic is about 5 minutes after she kidded. Her udder looked the same as in the 1st picture until about 6 hours before she delivered her kids, she started filling just a few hours before she had them.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Is it always that way - even if they are young (11 months)?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, they have to have developed mammary tissue before they can produce milk, but by all means they can wait until the day they kid to fill their udder, they usually have more tissue built though. 
You doe, to me, doesn't seem to have enough tissue built. What side did you see the movement on? If it was her left side, that is the rumen, the right side would be kids. 

11 months isn't that young, I frequently have does kid at 12-13 months.


----------



## arjuna (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh ok thanks for info️


----------

